# India has exam system, not education system



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

> BANGALORE/MUMBAI: In the thick of the entrance exam season, a furious dispatch to the Prime Minister from his own scientific adviser has termed such tests as one big menace.
> 
> Strongly recommending an immediate halt to the system of sitting for a pile of exams, C N R Rao, who heads the Scientific Advisory Council to the Prime Minister (SACPM), said in a letter sent last week that the American method of holding one national exam before joining university is the way.
> 
> ...



'India has exam system, not education system' - The Times of India


Whats your take?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

this was indeed a well said statement and of course, a fact
if we keep schooling days aside, what can we expect from our edu system?
i agree that there are enough colleges but where are the quality ones?
the whole country is filled with engg colleges
seems like our country is in the need of only engineers
there are very few good colleges for medical side
but wait...we have so many colleges in medical side...but they are mostly dental colleges
looks like our teeth are the top priority
with so much population in our country, we still are not able to prove the world that we can be a power in the world
when we say that India will be the most dominating nation in 2030s/2040s...we say that on the basis of our economy...poor people are getting poorer and rich people are getting richer


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

our education system need changes....someone like anna has to lead to change it


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ...poor people are getting poorer and rich people are getting richer



We do have a growing middle class.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

education is a big business today...not service..thats the problem (atleast in engg)


----------



## Piyush (Apr 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> We do have a growing middle class.



well these stats are true for metropolitan cities and cities neighboring it
i was taking the stats as an average dealing combining all the cities of the country


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

Spot on.

Our education system is full of outdated crap that, and discourages innovation and forces students to go towards rote education. Plagarism is rampant and students are encouraged to copy assignments, and copy paste projects in a rat race to get marks rather than learning or participating in projects and training. Students are only expected to sit and attend classes whether it will do good or not, rather than giving them freedom to be working on papers or projects if they wish so.

Just crap exams are there, where students are expected just to fill sheets and nothing else. Marks are allocated like random in government universities, while in case of private autonomous colleges, half of them offer extra marks to help their students.

Engineering is complete bullshit, and just produces lakhs of dumbtards year after year, not exactly their fault but they are misguided to the core by the so called "teachers" most of whom are clueless with their own subjects, and the books and the course they are based on is completely out of date, bordering on looking like retarded in this time. Heck the best of colleges select the streams or course based on knowledge of some selected subjects, rather than testing for the aptitude in the respective stream. Thus most students and parents are involved in a rat-race to get admission to best colleges, and there comes the those bloody coaching institutes, which are in actuality a business than anything else.

Education is rampant with corruption and money-laundering, private colleges are in a race to get admissions and cheat students with their lies about "100% placement" among other crap, and just fill their campuses with students more than their infrastructure can handle. In other places there are like 2 room colleges which don't even fulfill the basic needs of students. And there are crappy government colleges, filled with corrupt staff, and is just a place of politics. Exam delays, paper leaks, and what not?
A Microscopic minority of colleges may be good but they can't touch best of universities in the world by a longshot.

But what can one expect, heck even the CBSE which should actually work well barely updates its syllabi with subject matter being same outdated crap.

Many Europeans and Americans just call India a factory for producing clueless graduates, and the sad thing is they are dead right.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Our education system is full of outdated crap that, and discourages innovation and forces students to go towards rote education. Plagarism is rampant and students are encouraged to copy assignments, and copy paste projects in a rat race to get marks rather than learning or participating in projects and training. Students are only expected to sit and attend classes whether it will do good or not, rather than giving them freedom to be working on papers or projects if they wish so.
> 
> ...



+1 agree...even i have gone though this feeling in engineering

but its parents pressure in  that makes you to join the race ....me being middle class cant risk cos we have to support parents after they retire...
and society that guides you on what is famous....all this confuses students  for taking risk in career they aspire


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

I feel like I am a dumbtard and a clueless graduate.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I feel like I am a dumbtard and a clueless graduate.



hehe  same feeling


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I feel like I am a dumbtard and a clueless graduate.



Don't worry. 95% are feeling the same. 4% are not realizing it. 1% of folks, well... gotta give it to them.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not a graduate & maybe i never will be...i gave up engg. after two months of joining to pursue a course that truly inspired & motivated me. Something that i was always passionate about. my parents were also supportive so i guess i was lucky.i also do not plan on going to an office & staying in a job for the rest of my life. i am not bragging but i believe if you know what you want to do, you can always do it...but you need a well formed plan. hard work does not equal success but smart hard work does. you have to know why you are doing what you are doing. most graduates in india are a result of people not knowing what they want to do & joining any course that his friend or neighbor is pursuing or talks about. this needs to change. people should utilise their time to think of something new instead of staying buried in books & appearing for all the exams in the world just because everyone else is doing it.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 14, 2011)

i am in midst of these engineering entrances and feeling the same. i can't do anything new nowadays in the fear that i might not get C.Sc in a good college if i don't get my PCM right for these exams. 

When you ask many of my classmates - "What do you want to do?"
most of them say - "I wanaa crack IIT-JEE" and no plans for future. the system is forcing students to think short-term with no long term aims and goals. there is a friend of my dad whose son recently cracked IIT-JEE. the guy(my dad's friend) is very annoying and i feel like hitting him whenever he talks to me giving free advice. he says to me - "Get through IIT and then get a 50lakh job, get married and take your wife to switzerland". he also criticized my "love for computer" as useless and said that it wont help me get a "good job".


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ even i comprised computer science seat in a avg collg for a electrical engg seat in top college...but i regret cos i loved cs so much but had to compromise for colg..but in the end i realised its ur interest thats important...not degree...we can be enterpreneurs if we have a real passion n vision

iit guys don't get 50lk job...may be 5lk to 12lk...the avg a  iima cand gets is 18-25lk...50lk is myth


----------



## nims11 (Apr 14, 2011)

branches should be allotted on basis of aptitude of a particular student towards that subject. i know its difficult to implement but something can obviously be done.

 i feel weird by that wont be getting C.Sc in IIT even though i feel like crossing the cutoff because a guy with a 3 digit rank has scored more than me in PCM.



gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ even i comprised computer science seat in a avg collg for a electrical engg seat in top college...but i regret cos i loved cs so much but had to compromise for colg..but in the end i realised its ur interest thats important...not degree...we can be enterpreneurs if we have a real passion n vision
> 
> iit guys don't get 50lk job...may be 5lk to 12lk...the avg a  iima cand gets is 18-25lk...50lk is myth



i was tempted to point that out in front of that "guy".


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 14, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i am in midst of these engineering entrances and feeling the same. i can't do anything new nowadays in the fear that i might not get C.Sc in a good college if i don't get my PCM right for these exams.
> 
> When you ask many of my classmates - "What do you want to do?"
> most of them say - "I wanaa crack IIT-JEE" and no plans for future. the system is forcing students to think short-term with no long term aims and goals. there is a friend of my dad whose son recently cracked IIT-JEE. the guy(my dad's friend) is very annoying and i feel like hitting him whenever he talks to me giving free advice. he says to me - "Get through IIT and then get a 50lakh job, get married and take your wife to switzerland". he also criticized my "love for computer" as useless and said that it wont help me get a "good job".






gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ even i comprised computer science seat in a avg collg for a electrical engg seat in top college...but i regret cos i loved cs so much but had to compromise for colg..but in the end i realised its ur interest thats important...not degree...we can be enterpreneurs if we have a real passion n vision
> 
> iit guys don't get 50lk job...may be 5lk to 12lk...the avg a  iima cand gets is 18-25lk...50lk is myth



this is a matter of great concern...if you loved Computer Science, you should have thought about what you can do with it instead of worrying about the college & getting a job. if you have to learn PCM for this, consider it as paying your dues or a sacrifice. once you get in you should worry about your long term plans instead of thinking about getting a job & marrying a girl & settling down. india has so much potential that is being wasted. break the system. as the great poet percy bysshe shelley once said " Everyone is gifted. but some people never open their package ". this is exactly whats going on in our country.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ even i comprised computer science seat in a avg collg for a electrical engg seat in top college...but i regret cos i loved cs so much but had to compromise for colg..but in the end i realised its ur interest thats important...not degree...we can be enterpreneurs if we have a real passion n vision


No need to regret. CS Engineering is shite, and you learn absolutely nought by the "courseware". Speaking from erm ...Experience.


----------



## nims11 (Apr 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> No need to regret. CS Engineering is shite, and you learn absolutely nought by the "courseware". Speaking from erm ...Experience.



i heard from many that they dont teach well in college and i have prepared myself so that i can atleast learn things on my own if i get C.Sc!!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 14, 2011)

The main problem is that everyone wants to get fame, everyone wants to get popular. And for engineers, it is easy if you get admission in any of IITs or NITs. All think that when they will get into these institutions they will be very popular in their locality and hence will easily be able to get a girl friend also will get good placement. Even parents think so. If this would change then everything will change.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 14, 2011)

The main problem is the thinking of today.

It's like if you don't have a proper degree you are worthless/useless.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> i heard from many that they dont teach well in college and i have prepared myself so that i can atleast learn things on my own if i get C.Sc!!



If you have interest you a learn on own...teaching depends on college you join...iit do have good faculty...but 2nd and 3rd tier colleges faculty are not so good..unless lucky


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 15, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> CS Engineering is shite, and you learn absolutely nought by the "courseware". Speaking from erm ...Experience.



Some of my favorite subjects in college were:

Digital Circuit & System
Data Structures
Object Oriented Technology
Analysis & Design of Algorithm
Analog & Digital Communication

I absolutely loved them. If this is BS then what should be best in your opinion. AFAIK, similar subjects are taught in IITs too. Maybe they are also places where knowledge is dumped into minds of some of brightest students in your opinion. I tried to clear IIT-JEE two times, but failed. I know what level of understanding of physics and maths do they require. Frankly, I was not upto it. That does not make the system useless (my brother, also studied in Kendriya Vidyalaya, cracked JEE and finished his B.Tech.)

Some of the above posts said that aptitude should be the criteria to get entrance in premier institutes. But what will you do with apti if you do not know the basics of subjects?

Please do not think this is an aggression, but if you are saying something, please provide proper explanation as what makes you think that way. If I am not able to land on a job which implements above mentioned subjects, is it college/education system fault?

May I know what are your achievements in life? If you do not want to share, it is completely ok. But because you are making tall claims and bashing education system, seems like you are a big shot intellectual.

I admit that there is scarcity of research opportunities in India but saying what is being taught is sh|t, is completely wrong.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 15, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> The main problem is that everyone wants to get fame, everyone wants to get popular. And for engineers, it is easy if you get admission in any of IITs or NITs. All think that when they will get into these institutions they will be very popular in their locality and hence will easily be able to get a girl friend also will get good placement. Even parents think so. If this would change then everything will change.



i get your point but that was not required 



axes2t2 said:


> The main problem is the thinking of today.
> 
> It's like if you don't have a proper degree you are worthless/useless.



exactly
no one cares about natural talents



gagan007 said:


> *Some of the above posts said that aptitude should be the criteria to get entrance in premier institutes. But what will you do with apti if you do not know the basics of subjects?*



yes i agree with that
but there should be balance between the two
i mean apt questions should be introduced in the cet exams too in such a way that a balance exist there
this will help to lighten up the burden from students and will increase the scope of critical thinking


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Some of the above posts said that aptitude should be the criteria to get entrance in premier institutes. But what will you do with apti if you do not know the basics of subjects?



u misunderstood.there is a thing called cut-off in IIT-JEE. that should be the criteria to select students and branches should be allotted to them on basis of aptitude.



gagan007 said:


> Please do not think this is an aggression, but if you are saying something, please provide proper explanation as what makes you think that way. If I am not able to land on a job which implements above mentioned subjects, is it college/education system fault?


no its not, its your fault..



gagan007 said:


> May I know what are your achievements in life? If you do not want to share, it is completely ok. But because you are making tall claims and bashing education system, seems like you are a big shot intellectual.


no i am still a student who is preparing for these entrance exams. and i just presenting my feeling about the education system. precisely, the selection system.


gagan007 said:


> I admit that there is scarcity of research opportunities in India but saying what is being taught is sh|t, is completely wrong.


i didnt say that.  as far as school education is concerned, i am happy with it and i think school education(in good schools) in india is better than many good countries.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Some of my favorite subjects in college were:
> 
> Digital Circuit & System
> Data Structures
> ...



Agree ...if we have interest in course we take....it will be easy...i think he was pointing about syllabus being outdated


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2011)

*



			Surfing net, logging into face books
		
Click to expand...

* I was shocked to note poor grammar : *www.iitk.ac.in/esc101/current/Lectures/lect1.pdf
FACE BOOKS ? 

ESC101N: Fundamentals of Computing For those interested see lecture notes of the highly acclaimed IITK.*
Is this what we deserve after working so hard studying irrelevant subjects to get in such institute?*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 15, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Some of my favorite subjects in college were:
> 
> Digital Circuit & System
> Data Structures
> ...



Let me see what is wrong, never minded Digital Electronics based subjects, but they were not of an interest to me so won't talk of them, but I'll talk of the topics and subjects which were supposed to interest me. Regarding these subjects (DE and communication based), I only felt too much was fed in just a short semester, and sadly most of it was forgotten.

Let's start with programming. Hmm so how should programming be taught? Just put 100 pages of theory of this that and there and absolutely no proper instructions on actual programming, just 1-2 lab classes that's it?

Programming C? Using antiquated compilers like Turbo C++? void main()? gets()? conio.h? Some random questions on prinf("%d%d%d", a++, a--, ++a);? Mixing half the concepts of C and C++? While shift the entire focus was on some bleh generation computing or some blah someone said this and that. Books like Lets us C by Kanetkar sum up C programming education in India.Excellent education, eh?

Data Structures? Let me see. Just some theory with no concrete implementation? Still using those fail methods above? With no actual focus in understanding. Absolutely no intent on learning the implementation. But who cares as long as you can write the same written in book in your answer sheet.

Object Oriented Programming? Again the same as C subject, confusing concepts of C and C++. Fail and outdated programming approaches, "iostream.h", no actual insights on projects on analysis of real world cases. Just rote the definitions, random examples and vormit.

Analysis and Design of Analysis? Yup just rote the algorithms line by line and vormit in the exams. No one cares if you learn what's their actual use and understand their implemention.

Other theoretical subjects like Finite Automata and Discrete Mathematics, quite "easy" subjects to master in some damn 4 months isn't it with like 4 other subjects, assignments, etc. hanging over the student. Oh wait it's again just rote and vormit, no one gives a bloody damn.

I can repeat the same for Internet Technology based subject, outdated markup, and just again rote TCP/IP, etc. and vormit, put in some random bits for socket programming without even basics of C being clear. Who cares if students can't actually understand what is DOCTYPE, just rote that doctype line it will do.

Operating Systems, just rote those random topics all over again. 

Database Management System. Well not so bad. Actually enjoyed it. Still would have preferred more practical approach there.

Intelligent Systems, Neural Networks; frankly have little clue what they are about. Will probably have to ride through them when they come. I know it will be rote and vormit all over again.

Microprocessors? Just learn the pin diagrams and so called architecture diagram and vormit. 

Networking? Well you are free to be clueless to be able to connect to system or heck describe what a switch looks like, and free to have no idea of sockets (aside from definition), but you are fine if you can just make the OSI model or TCP model.


Practicals? Yup just make a practical file and get it CHECKED. Whether you did or anything or more importantly learnt, is matter of no concern.
Projects? Most are copy paste from the interwebs. Just copy paste and put it into a beautiful spiral bound, that is what desired here.

And I forgot to mention how the first year, a very vital year to build foundations is wasted in the excuse of common subjects.
------------

As for getting admission in colleges, it should be based on aptitude plus knowledge on that branch, well IMO at least.

As for achievements in life, well I'm a pre-final year, and cosidering the college I got to, etc., I'll say it will lie in negative at this point of time. 
Well, I hope I will eventually achieve.

As for bashing our education system, I will. Considering the amount of graduates passing out of colleges, heck even IITs and NITs, how many innovations have actually happened there. How many papers and projects come from Indian colleges? Heck the innovation coming from cream of our colleges can't touch the knees in other Asian education systems.

All right I am speaking in perspective, from average "local" colleges of me and people I know, but I have had a look at NSIT's bits too wasn't that so much better. Have one look who uses "Turbo C++" in the world, answer will be clear. And those comments on the programming posts of Indian students.

And I don't claim to be big shot or anything just somewhat frustrated, and frankly tired of this "Indian education rocks" bullshit. Or our delusion of being better of Americans/Chinese/Europeans, etc.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 15, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I was shocked to note poor grammar : *www.iitk.ac.in/esc101/current/Lectures/lect1.pdf
> FACE BOOKS ?
> 
> ESC101N: Fundamentals of Computing For those interested see lecture notes of the highly acclaimed IITK.*
> Is this what we deserve after working so hard studying irrelevant subjects to get in such institute?*



mobile phone ofense


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> mobile phone ofense



Really? Is that engineering? Exams asking to create a simple a+b program?


----------



## nims11 (Apr 15, 2011)

we had a question in C.Sc board exam this year - "What is web 2.0?"
you will be surprised that all my class mates except *1*(+me) were not able to answer this question, just because it isnt given in sumita arora. after the exam, the topper of my class said me that he wrote -"it is a web browser"!!



Liverpool_fan said:


> As for getting admission in colleges, it should be based on aptitude plus knowledge on that branch, well IMO at least.


+1
that's what i am trying to express...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 15, 2011)

@nims11: None of my comments in above posts were for you mate, except the aptitude part


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

^^lol...i had my share of moments too in biology


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 15, 2011)

nims11 said:


> we had a question in C.Sc board exam this year - "What is web 2.0?"
> you will be surprised that all my class mates except *1*(+me) were not able to answer this question, just because it isnt given in sumita arora. after the exam, the topper of my class said me that he wrote -"it is a web browser"!!



This should go in this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-computers-44.html


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/qVX0H.jpg


----------



## geek2091 (Apr 16, 2011)

The System has to be totally changed.Not just engineering or any coll degree,the system has be reviewed right from 1st grade.children should be made to enjoy what they are learning.Creativity & hunger for knowledge has to be given a upper hand and not merely the marks scored.
For all this to happen the outlook of the society should gradually improve.Its sad that even now people have this notion "Marks-directly proportional-Intelligence"
Seriously most of the exams we write are nothing but just a memory test


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 16, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Let's start with programming. Hmm so how should programming be taught? Just put 100 pages of theory of this that and there and absolutely no proper instructions on actual programming, just 1-2 lab classes that's it?
> 
> Programming C? Using antiquated compilers like Turbo C++? void main()? gets()? conio.h? Some random questions on prinf("%d%d%d", a++, a--, ++a);? Mixing half the concepts of C and C++? While shift the entire focus was on some bleh generation computing or some blah someone said this and that. Books like Lets us C by Kanetkar sum up C programming education in India.Excellent education, eh?



yes, its even in my college NIT also. I am in First Year and was shocked to see teachers saying students that Yashwant Kanetkar's Let Us C is good and in labs we have to use that Turbo C. Ghoshh!!!
Also they didn't tell us how to solve different types of problems how to think. It doesn't matters to me because I have already done Python and C was no difficult for me, but my classmates get stuck at each and every problem. 
They didn't know about what industry demands and about present standards!!



geek2091 said:


> The System has to be totally changed.Not just engineering or any coll degree,the system has be reviewed right from 1st grade.children should be made to enjoy what they are learning.Creativity & hunger for knowledge has to be given a upper hand and not merely the marks scored.
> For all this to happen the outlook of the society should gradually improve.Its sad that even now people have this notion "Marks-directly proportional-Intelligence"
> Seriously most of the exams we write are nothing but just a memory test



Only those boards exams, I think are memory test, entrance exams like JEE and AIEEE, really tests students ability to think and his intelligence!!


----------



## Neuron (Apr 16, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Only those boards exams, I think are memory test, entrance exams like JEE and AIEEE, really tests students ability to think and his intelligence!!




I don't know how true that is because my friends who attended a 1-year long entrance coaching class told me that after practicing a lot of questions they learn the method to solve a particular type of question by heart.So when they are faced with a similar type of question its the memory part that does the work,not the intelligence part.I'm sure that anyone who participates such a course and practices properly for a reasonable amount of time can surely crack IIT-JEE or AIEEE with ease.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 16, 2011)

It's only us who are complaining. Just let one teacher announce to submit own project or papers. Entire class is cursing that guy and trying to manage the project or assignment. Even most faculties know that the submitted journals are copied but they don't care. It's not just engg. It's everywhere!!! I am doing BMS and hardly study. Students around me just by heart without understanding basic concept. Give them a case study and then read it later for comic relief. This system is easy for most. Easy to 'study',Easy to 'teach.'


----------



## geek2091 (Apr 16, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Only those boards exams, I think are memory test, entrance exams like JEE and AIEEE, really tests students ability to think and his intelligence!!




Agreed  Hence I said "most".Atleast those crap tests & exams in school do just that!!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 16, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I don't know how true that is because my friends who attended a 1-year long entrance coaching class told me that after practicing a lot of questions they learn the method to solve a particular type of question by heart.So when they are faced with a similar type of question its the memory part that does the work,not the intelligence part.I'm sure that anyone who participates such a course and practices properly for a reasonable amount of time can surely crack IIT-JEE or AIEEE with ease.



Yes your friend is very much right but if you will see JEE paper then you will note that 90% of questions (or even more than that) are unseen by the students. These questions are original and are created by organising IIT's faculty. I have seen many students working hard and hard day and night, studying for more than 10 hrs but they didn't manages to get good rank or even they didn't get qualified. Even toppers, if you will ask them they will say that they just used to study for some 4-5 hrs and see the results.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 16, 2011)

^ Yes I acknowledge that those with excellent learning skills and intelligence can make it to the top of the ranklist,but if you take a sample 1000 students i don't think there will be more than 250 students who really deserve to hold that position strictly taking intelligence as the measure.Only those 250 can perform creatively and innovatively.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 17, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^ Yes I acknowledge that those with excellent learning skills and intelligence can make it to the top of the ranklist,but if you take a sample 1000 students i don't think there will be more than 250 students who really deserve to hold that position strictly taking intelligence as the measure.Only those 250 can perform creatively and innovatively.



Even 250 is a big number imo.


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

Can you posters imagine a Electronics and Communication Engineering(final year!) student who studies damn well (gets score 9.3/10) and owns a sony vaio for a year or 2 once asked me what for winrar & winzip is used? and what is ccleaner!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 17, 2011)

Neuron said:


> ^ Yes I acknowledge that those with excellent learning skills and intelligence can make it to the top of the ranklist,but if you take a sample 1000 students i don't think there will be more than 250 students who really deserve to hold that position strictly taking intelligence as the measure.Only those 250 can perform creatively and innovatively.



yes that is definitely, if you are selecting 1000 students after rank 2000. But all those before 2000 deserve to be selected. That's why IITs wants to completely change JEE examination pattern and wants to dissolve these coaching centre market. Also this is the reason why every year or two you will get a new pattern, new marking scheme.



Anish said:


> Can you posters imagine a Electronics and Communication Engineering(final year!) student who studies damn well (gets score 9.3/10) and owns a sony vaio for a year or 2 once asked me what for winrar & winzip is used? and what is ccleaner!



Really?? i am shocked and cannot control my laugh


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Really?? i am shocked and cannot control my laugh



Yeah, its true man!! to tell the exact date, I was asked this question on 31st march 2011.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 17, 2011)

Anish said:


> Can you posters imagine a Electronics and Communication Engineering(final year!) student who studies damn well (gets score 9.3/10) and owns a sony vaio for a year or 2 once asked me what for winrar & winzip is used? and what is ccleaner!



Tell him that winrar and winzip are used for similar purpose as that of 7-Zip.His face will be like 
My friend who was in MAAC(Maya) told me that his Computer engg. student asked how to use CD/DVD images.Computer engg. student asking animation student!!!!I was like WTF???


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Anish said:


> and owns a sony vaio for a year or 2 once asked me what for winrar & winzip is used? and what is ccleaner!


May be he uses Linux.


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

Techn0crat said:


> Tell him that winrar and winzip are used for similar purpose as that of 7-Zip.His face will be like



Sure dude...his face would turn 



ico said:


> May be he uses Linux.



oh!!! an inside joke huh? he is a sort of man who once searched for google in google (and i am not kidding) 

@ico: and i laughed my heartier at the gmaps image posted by you


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 19, 2011)

geek2091 said:


> The System has to be totally changed.Not just engineering or any coll degree,the system has be reviewed right from 1st grade.children should be made to enjoy what they are learning.Creativity & hunger for knowledge has to be given a upper hand and not merely the marks scored.
> For all this to happen the outlook of the society should gradually improve.Its sad that even now people have this notion "Marks-directly proportional-Intelligence"
> Seriously most of the exams we write are nothing but just a memory test



If the society's attitude changes...the system can easily be changed


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to agree with the article.We dont have proper colleges with degrees for unconventional studies like video game development/animation etc.

I am in class 11 now and I want to become a video game developer-work as a generalist btw-and I do not know what to do.I dont like studiying from institutions like arena/maac etc because they are not proper colleges and I will have to study extra science subjects like chemistry when all i will be doing is developing software .


----------



## masterkd (Apr 19, 2011)

I've a good number of friends who are either NRI staying in US of went to US for bachelors/masters/phd studies or for jobs..they all said me one thing..average iq of indians are more than average american..but they learn a lot more than indians because thay have much more scientific education system and they do emphasize on practical knowledge..they don't have to just memorize things..after 4 yrs of study i'm a horrible engineer and totally clueless of what actually should be done to design something on the other hand in US they regularly need to design things practically..so naturally they learn better!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2011)

*tambrahmrage.tumblr.com/photo/1280/4810001231/1/tumblr_ljxzit0apW1qj69nf


----------



## Achuth (Jun 22, 2011)

@nimis yeah tht happened in my class too.. question came in my board exam paper (XIIth)


----------



## rishitells (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that's what happens when we adopt a foreign language of teaching own our students when we already have far better languages in our own country. I don't think Japan teaches his students in English, or China's education is based on English. 
Guys, leave alone city schools. 65% of population lives in villages, and children there treat english like an Alien language! Why the hell he or she can't study in his regional or national language? If someone says technical education has to be in English, I don't agree with him ever. Innovation and Tech is related to brain, not to any language. We can have researches and make our own languages compatible to today's technological standards. I feel a shame when I see my country like this, being forced to adopt a different language.. and our own, ancient languages, which are the most sophisticated languages on the earth, are going to trash..

Today we have Spoken English Institutes all over India. People think English learning is necessary for "development", and being modern is being related to learning English. Isn't it a total foolishness? What the hell modernism got to do with English? Did god sent it and said you have to learn it? And as for those who say English is a global language, let me tell that out of 150 countries, roughly 15-20 countries use English. Do innovations depend on any language? The reason India is far behind when comes to the availability of real technological brains is that we are neglecting our own languages. You should agree that "Original Thought" is only possible in our mother language, and this English phenomenon is making us slaves of west.

If English learning were necessary for technology or innovations, japan would not be number one in the world.

Guys, if u really want to think beyond this education system and IITs, please I sincerely request you to listen to this lecture of Late Shri Rajiv Dixit ji.. I am sure you will be shocked by the facts, and it will force you to re-think...

Rajiv Dixit - Brain Drain Pune Enginering College

Please listen it at least once.. It's a long lecture (divided in parts) but worth every second....


----------



## Anish (Jun 25, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Today we have Spoken English Institutes all over India. People think English learning is necessary for "development", and being modern is being related to learning English. Isn't it a total foolishness? What the hell modernism got to do with English? Did god sent it and said you have to learn it? And as for those who say English is a global language, let me tell that out of 150 countries, roughly 15-20 countries use English. Do innovations depend on any language? The reason India is far behind when comes to the availability of real technological brains is that we are neglecting our own languages. You should agree that "Original Thought" is only possible in our mother language, and this English phenomenon is making us slaves of west.



Savvy!

and another thing dude... and thats the reason Indians are performing around the globe!


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

Students do not study to be educated they only study to pass any of the exam they want with a good grade !

This is the currnt situation of india !!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

It's not raising the bar of just 10 educational institutions (IITs), it's the general institutions, where the bulk of students preside.

Sadly, PM's advisor got that wrong. Or TOI did.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 27, 2011)

Anish said:


> Savvy!
> 
> and another thing dude... and thats the reason Indians are performing around the globe!



sure.. performing around the globe. But not serving their own country who made them what they are..
tell me, how many student from IITs or IIMs want to work for India? Everybody wants to work in foreign MNCs. Then who will work for India, Americans?


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> sure.. performing around the globe. But not serving their own country who made them what they are..
> tell me, how many student from IITs or IIMs want to work for India? Everybody wants to work in foreign MNCs. Then who will work for India, Americans?



Americans? 

Everyone of us know the reason for this buddy.... It is very obvious. MONEY. Everyone wants to get rich. IF this situation has to change, then there must be a serious change in the INDIAN POLITICS.


----------



## rishitells (Jun 28, 2011)

Anish said:


> Americans?
> 
> Everyone of us know the reason for this buddy.... It is very obvious. MONEY. Everyone wants to get rich. IF this situation has to change, then there must be a serious change in the INDIAN POLITICS.



Glad u got the point 
We, as a Nation, have to stand up on our own feet and not depending on any other Nation for science and technology and many other things, like countries like China and Japan do. Only then we can make real progress, and can really call us developed. 
Believe it or not, it's the "Swadeshi" or "Indigenous Spirit", with that we can grow much stronger than any other nation on this earth. Indigenous Education, Indigenous Languages, Indigenous Products and Services. 

Students here want to get rich because they are not taught to serve their nation. Right from childhood their mindset is filled with foreign crap. As far as I know, if you go to study abroad from Japan to any other country, you Will Have to serve japan for a particular period of time after completing your education (don't know the exact time). You can't just run from your National Duties... and that's the reason they have the most hardworking population on this earth.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Students here want to get rich because they are not taught to serve their nation. Right from childhood their mindset is filled with foreign crap. As far as I know, if you go to study abroad from Japan to any other country, you Will Have to serve japan for a particular amount of time after completing your education (don't know the exact time). You can't just run from your National Duties... and that's the reason they have the most hardworking population on this earth.


Or maybe they are treated as crap due to politics and by age old idiots who surpress their talent. They don't get enough opportunities here.


----------



## lm2k (Jun 28, 2011)

the worst thing starts just in childhood, when parents brainwash their children.
They dont see any other course except engineering or mbbs! while all other courses are considered as for low intellegence and below average students.
isnt it that so much manpower and intellegent students of our country being dumped to engineering and medical, while in other fields they cud have done wonders.

further nowadays every engg student after be goes for mba,[every one says "mujhe technical field me nahi jana"] and then whats the use of the knowledge that engg course taut them? but no look at tat, what a study done in just a week or two before exam wud have made them real enggs? regarding projects ,every student knows the address of the shop where they can buy ready made projects fo last and third year along with reports. now its clear to imagine what quality of enggs our educational universities are producing!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 14, 2011)

Regarding JEE, AIEEE, etc. - it's not so much of a selection system as it is an elimination system.

I have also said before on this very forum that all these entrance exams are geared and meant for "average students" with little to no knowledge of technical subjects. The people who are technically inclined from the start are still small in number in India. Given the aspirations of the youth as well as their parents, I guess it is justified why the selection was decided to be made on the basis of PCM/PCB - to give all students a fair ground to compete on since everybody would know PCM but not everybody will be knowing stuff like ion implantation, die fabrication, Web 2.0, etc.

*That still doesn't make it right though.*

As far as syllabi go, if you are studying in a decent university like Jadavpur (for example), you will be studying exactly the same thing as the IITs for the most part. So don't worry about syllabus.

As for CS/CE syllabus, you'd be surprised how many people still don't have a computer at home, or don't know how to use it. But since they did get admission based on PCM, something has to be done to make these people competent in computer handling. That's why the syllabi focuses on basics only, otherwise you'd be surprised just how many people will fail 

It's a necessary evil caused by the elimination system.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 5, 2016)

Julyjohn said:


> Our education system is worst. *It need lot of changes*.



Even the students need to change, and actually study whatever syllabus that's offered instead of going "Bihar-mode" in the exams.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 5, 2016)

Here I remember some funny story from my engineering days.

There was this guy from CS dept who was among the top scorers. During our 4th year one day we were discussing our internet speed and that guy said "you guys have really slow internet. I have 100 Mbps internet." I could not make him understand that is LAN speed not internet speed.

Also one day in OS class one student asked why 500 GB hard disk gives only 465 GB space. The teacher said rest of the space is consumed by system. When I argued it is not consumed by system rather storage device is manufactured as 1000 bytes = 1 KB and so on he almost thrown me out of the class.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

